
China Proposes to Keep Online Payments in Check - okket
http://www.wsj.com/articles/china-proposes-to-keep-online-payments-in-check-1438593958
======
okket
Relevant since this policy is in effect by tomorrow, see

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4qkzhp/china_centr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4qkzhp/china_central_bank_new_fee_policy_for_online/d4tvnay)

(also click on 'web' to google the WSJ article first to bypass stupid paywall)

and

[https://twitter.com/cnLedger/status/748445824137342976](https://twitter.com/cnLedger/status/748445824137342976)

